

Ask HN: Building documentation for my company - kellyreid

 My little company (http://www.quietspeculation.com) is growing nicely, to the point that our systems are getting complex.  Fast departing are the days where I could manage everything via Google Documents.  I've been experimenting with some apps to handle assorted "operational" tasks like taking customer support tickets, internal documentation and content scheduling management.  I'm not planning to leave my company any time soon, nor are any of the other essential staff, but I'd like to have everyone's job flawlessly documented in case we lose someone.<p>I've seen software like Bugzilla and FogBugz for issue tracking, and I plan to play around with those shortly.  We currently have Redmine installed as a stopgap for our Wiki project, but I don't much care for it.<p>Most of the support ticketing software seems straightforward and easy to test.  I'm looking for software that will run on my server and will let me easily generate a Wiki of some kind.  Emphasis will be on ease of use, since the majority of the other guys aren't as technical as I am.  It would be ideal to have a system that handles support ticketing and documentation at once;  linking to "knowledge base" articles from within a support ticket seems great, and building a KB article from a support ticket would also be good.  Perhaps something with a tag/category system, so that a staffer could just look at all past issues of a similar nature?<p>I started my biz as a one-man blog, so I didn't go in with any real plans for scalability.  It's all been shooting from the hip and hoping I get it right.  So far it's all gone right but I want to be proactive and ensure that, in the absence of a current staff member, I can slot someone else into the job with a minimum of fuss.<p>For reference if it matters, we're a daily publication in the trading card game industry.  We produce written content and data-focused analytics to people who make money by buying selling and trading cards.  The majority of our support tickets are billing-related, but we occasionally get reader feedback and writing submissions.  The majority of our internal documentation revolves around the editorial/content submission process, but internal technical matters are quickly requiring a lot of documentation.  I hope some more experienced entrepreneurs can lend their expertise.  Thanks!
======
aymeric
Why wouldn't a normal wiki solution work? (pbworks.com for example)

What features are missing for you?

------
rhizome
Don't solve problems you don't have.

Why don't you mention what you don't like about Redmine?

